# Our software, databases, and truck pics



## Macomb-Lawn (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, I've gotten like 20 emails asking about our network, etc. in regards to our systems for billing. So, here are some pics. I'll put them up, and as I'm uploading, I'll explain what each one is, how it works, etc.

Here is the first one. This is the custom Access database system. It has a browser interface on some type of Microsoft software on our servers, so that way we can access this database anytime from anywhere there is internet access. This database also interfaces into our accounting and billing system which is made by a company called Sage. I believe the software is MSP.
As far as the database, it has some type of "self fill in" feature for customer number each time we add a new customer. It also has drop down boxes for customer type, charges, etc. We can search for customer by name, customer number, building number, phone number, and email address. We can sort customers by summer, winter, contract, per push, etc. Then, each user has different "access levels" which designate what data they can add, change, update, etc. This is done by user email address.
The empty boxes you see hold notes like cross streets, location information, special services,etc. The database also allows us to sort each customer, and print mailing labels with one button for all customers at once grouped by city, area code, residential, commercial, summer customer, winter customer, etc.

I posted a blank version of this database from my computer. The web version is identical but it's in internet explorer with no ability to change any of the layout. All you can do us update fields. Once a "record" is updated it is changed automatically on the server. This screen is only the customer info screen. There are 2 more screens that go with the database. One is "service record" where we can see all past services, and add a new service. The other is all the accounting for that customer since the day the record was created.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh yeah, if anyone wants the database shown above, I can email it to you. You can just fudge some things around to work for your company (i.e.) logo. Just don't mess with any of the "function calls." More or less, just replace our logo with your logo. It's no different than adding a picture in a word document. You won't be able to host is online with a server, but you can use it with your desktop or laptop locally with no problems. Email me if you want it or better yet if one of you guys can host it so others can download it at will, send me an email. I'd host it but my IT guy will kill me if I touch the server at all.

[email protected]

**** NOTE: DISABLE your antivirus/spam/etc. software because the database does contain a VB program which your computer will see as a virus but it will be 100% clean.

The only software you need to use this is Microsoft Access 2003. If you have Microsoft Office XP Professional or Microsoft Office Professional 2003 you already have Access. It's part of the office suite.


----------



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey, whats going on with your web site? Looks very profesional but kinda hard to read!

Ivan


----------



## Macomb-Lawn (Jan 20, 2006)

ICindrich said:


> Hey, whats going on with your web site? Looks very profesional but kinda hard to read!
> 
> Ivan


The site up there now is old (back in the day old.) We are moving everything around, and launching new servers, and a brand new flash site. We are also upgrading our current software and databases because these are 2 or 3 years old. So, we're upgrading everything, and since we are changing servers, we just threw up our old site on a hosted server while we reconfigure everything. The new site is sweet. It's entirely from scratch, all flash. It even includes a flash movie in regards to "corporate liability" for not plowing the snow or cutting your grass   It should be up soon. The servers come in tomorrow. Dell PowerEdge with (2) Intel Dual Core and 16 GB of RAM  These servers run everything from customer databases, our email, accounting, and website.
My IT guys day job is a Websphere ? programer... I think. He programs something or other. Some kind of big business software.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

You should look at it!! I don't think it is your old one as you think. No graphics, all grey, and not in any language I know.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn (Jan 20, 2006)

brunosplace said:


> You should look at it!! I don't think it is your old one as you think. No graphics, all grey, and not in any language I know.


Yeah, that's our very first site. Actually, part of it. It was a template bought from a template store that never got finished. I bought it, and had some guys I was going to school with work on it, but then I ended up finding the guy who does our stuff now. He's one of those wiz kids. The new database system is just bad ass. There's no way to explain it. It uses ACT 2006 for Work Groups locally, and ties into the server system online with ACT for Web. It's just sick. He almost has the whole thing done. It's broken down into so many categories, and has so much data it's almost a pain to fill in all the details. You can even "attach" documents within the database like quotes, late payment letters, scanned documents and pictures, etc. Then, it even sets up activity lists for the customer where you can schedule in advance and have reminders emailed out to our staff automatically. For instance, we have a large commercial customer that has a 4th of July party every year. They like the grass cut right before it. So, when they tell us the date a few months in advance, we schedule a special service request. We use to have it up on a white board, but now it will be automatically emailed to the proper crew foreman ahead of time as a reminder.

Here's a screen shot of our new database. This is in every truck in our fleet on tablet PC's. The "browser" version is identical to this. The crew foreman logs into our system via in truck tablet PC, and see's all the data, and based on his "credentials" he/she can add info, edit, and so on. Plus, it integrates fully with our accounting system, and the whole network is real time. As info. is updated by our crew, it's update on the whole network.

p.s. The bottom "tabs" portion isn't pink in color. It's a light silver. It just looks pink from the screen capture. lol


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like the Russians got ahold of your website...


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

CamLand said:


> Looks like the Russians got ahold of your website...


Maybe it's those guys that went muddin' in that video!!


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

*Hosting Macomb_Lawn's Database*

I have placed Macomb Lawns Customer database (Microsoft Access datbase), on one of my sites. If you want to download it click on the following link. Warning window will pop up asking if you want to open, save or cancel. Click save and save to the appropriate place on your hard drive. Download size is 1.66 mb.

http://www.brunosplace.net/MLS_Customer_Database.mdb

Let me know if you have any issues getting it.

Dan, thank you for this.

Dwayne


----------



## Macomb-Lawn (Jan 20, 2006)

Great, thanks for hosting it. 

To everyone that downloads this file. Make sure you do a "office update" because otherwise the database may not work correctly. What will happen is that when you add a new customer, the address field will still have address info from your last added customer already filled in. You'll see what I mean when you open it if you don't already have the update installed from the past. Anyways, one of the office update patches corrects this. It's a Microsoft problem, not a database problem.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

PM sent to Macomb.

But due to the last time he was active on this site, I'm afraid it'll go unnoticed.

Anyone have a copy of this MS Access database file they'd like to share?


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

HAHAHA-- thats funny,, Macomb.. Good luck with that.. lol


----------

